# JATC Interview, What to expect/ Job Offer Letter



## ac716 (Jan 28, 2013)

I took my test for the JATC last month. A few days ago I received a letter stating that I met the requirements (no score) for the apprenticeship program and I am scheduled for an interview soon. What should I expect? How long after the interview will I know something? How should I dress? Obviously I should dress up, but I don't want to go to overdressed or underdressed, any suggestions.

Also, the day after I received my interview letter, I received another letter with an employment opportunity. This confused me a bit, because I am unsure if it goes hand in hand with the apprenticeship or if it even has anything to do with the apprenticeship at all. The letter states that if I accept the job offer my application for apprenticeship will remain open and active.
Basically from my understanding, it is a total different job within itself, but being that it is offered to me by the IBEW is why I'm confused. Will I be working for the union? Or is it simply an opportunity that my test shows I am qualified for? Any answers will help. Thanks.


----------



## Privateer (Jan 1, 2013)

The job should be provisional based on your interview and acceptance into the program. There were guys at my interview session who were already employed through the hall. 

As to what to wear and expect, there is a great wealth of information already posted on this sub forum. If you still need help after searching I can do a quick write up for you.

Congratulations on making it this far!


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

ac716 said:


> I took my test for the JATC last month. A few days ago I received a letter stating that I met the requirements (no score) for the apprenticeship program and I am scheduled for an interview soon. What should I expect? How long after the interview will I know something? How should I dress? Obviously I should dress up, but I don't want to go to overdressed or underdressed, any suggestions.
> 
> Also, the day after I received my interview letter, I received another letter with an employment opportunity. This confused me a bit, because I am unsure if it goes hand in hand with the apprenticeship or if it even has anything to do with the apprenticeship at all. The letter states that if I accept the job offer my application for apprenticeship will remain open and active.
> Basically from my understanding, it is a total different job within itself, but being that it is offered to me by the IBEW is why I'm confused. Will I be working for the union? Or is it simply an opportunity that my test shows I am qualified for? Any answers will help. Thanks.


OK, please clarify...you are trying to get into Local 134 Chicago correct? 

The standard is for you to go to an interview, then if passed, then a physical, then orientation for the Apprenticeship. After THAT you are "assigned" to a shop.

What "job" were you offered...for what position?


----------

